# Hip rotation



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone have a technique to maintain good rotation during the swing. I am having trouble with this and was pushing the woods to the right, all arms during the swing. I know or at least thought I was on the balls of the feet. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

remember Bob it's all in the hips. I find that when i over think my hips thats when I get all mixed up.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw a workout in a golf magazine I use to be a member of. Basically grab a ball, preferrably large, keep it close to your chest, and then and throw it sidways. Launch the ball into a wall, thereby having it bounce back. You don't have to catch it, but it duplicates the feeling you want to have when you are swinging your club, not to mention the work between your hips and your legs. 

I get stuck sometimes too, with not using my lower body as much as I should. Fortunately the range lets me see the difference when I utilize my lower body too (It can add up to 20 yards from what i've seen).


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This is something I've never quite gotten the hang of. I know the downswing should start from the ground up and we always hear about getting the hips or left side out of the way so the arms and club can swing through freely.

My problem is that when I consciously start the downswing with planting the left foot and a hip rotation, my shoulder plane doesn't seem to stay where it should be. It flattens out instead of creating torque and remaining on plane. The result can be either a bad pull or a big slice.

In a recent article in one of the popular magazines, there were some pictures about just how far you should let your hips pass through. I need to look at it again, because it was a fraction like 45 degrees, at impact, (Guessing about the number), with the balance of the turn towards the target coming after impact.

I didn't immediately grasp how to measure that angle in the middle of a swing... just too much to think about.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> remember Bob it's all in the hips. I find that when i over think my hips thats when I get all mixed up.


You think I'm spending to much time over the ball?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Denominator said:


> I saw a workout in a golf magazine I use to be a member of. Basically grab a ball, preferrably large, keep it close to your chest, and then and throw it sidways. Launch the ball into a wall, thereby having it bounce back. You don't have to catch it, but it duplicates the feeling you want to have when you are swinging your club, not to mention the work between your hips and your legs.
> 
> I get stuck sometimes too, with not using my lower body as much as I should. Fortunately the range lets me see the difference when I utilize my lower body too (It can add up to 20 yards from what i've seen).


I tried this, but I'm not as limber as I use to be. anything else?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> This is something I've never quite gotten the hang of. I know the downswing should start from the ground up and we always hear about getting the hips or left side out of the way so the arms and club can swing through freely.
> 
> My problem is that when I consciously start the downswing with planting the left foot and a hip rotation, my shoulder plane doesn't seem to stay where it should be. It flattens out instead of creating torque and remaining on plane. The result can be either a bad pull or a big slice.
> 
> ...


if every thing is a text book set up once you start the down swing the hips should move slightly at the start then increases as the club comes down and moves through the ball. so what in the stance would stop the rotation? my practice swing is always the best.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> my practice swing is always the best.


Oh yeah... I know that feeling. I might shoot 82, but my practice swing shot 68. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> You think I'm spending to much time over the ball?


Possibliy but poss not too made you can record you swing and upload it here we can do that now. that way people could see what you are doing. Thats if you can figuare out how to work the moving picture capture thing maybe one of the grand kids could help.:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Possibliy but poss not too made you can record you swing and upload it here we can do that now. that way people could see what you are doing. Thats if you can figuare out how to work the moving picture capture thing maybe one of the grand kids could help.:cheeky4:


I don't have one of them there capture picture taker thingy to upload for ocular enjoyment.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not the most tech illiterate person I know, but I swear, I need my manual to remember what some of the icons on the back of my camera are for.

We recently picked up a new pocket digital with image stabilization. It makes a great difference in the quality of my pictures.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I'm not the most tech illiterate person I know, but I swear, I need my manual to remember what some of the icons on the back of my camera are for.
> 
> We recently picked up a new pocket digital with image stabilization. It makes a great difference in the quality of my pictures.


I'm playing tomorrow and I'm going to have my buddy look at my swing. I'm suspecting its when I try to hit long. I stand flat footed rather than on the balls of the feet.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I discovered that in my set up I'll reach for the ball that causes me to stand flat footed to maintain balance during the swing. Once you do that then all that can be done to hit the ball is strictly upper body that causes a slice or a push, in my case, to the right.:thumbsup:


----------

